# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  Atheros 3x3 Mimo cards

## Mick Flemm

Έβγαλαν κι επίσημα πλέον 3x3 MIMO...
http://www.atheros.com/news/AR9300.html

----------


## Somnius

Μάιστα.. γκαμιά φωτό παίζει?

----------

